

Ask HN: Can we please keep all of the April Fools pranks to one thread? - TheBiv

Just so we don&#x27;t clutter up the front page! I can add a comment to this thread that has a running list of all the April Fools jokes we all see!
======
muteh
There's no chance of this actually happening, but I definitely agree.

------
jonathanbird
Atlassian's BitBand -
[https://www.atlassian.com/bitband/](https://www.atlassian.com/bitband/)

------
TheBiv
Running List:

1\. Virgin and Nest team up for personalized climate control at 35,000 feet.
[http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/personalised-
climate-c...](http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/personalised-climate-
control-at-35000-feet)

------
aaron695
How I despise April Fools in the post internet world, but that said this was
funny since it did actually bother to go to the effort of actually pissing
people off, old school -

[school sms system hacked]

[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-01/april-fools-joke-
fails...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-01/april-fools-joke-fails-to-
humour-parents-of-castle-hill-high/5358546)

------
elwell
I don't think you can edit a comment after a certain period of time.

